# New enclosure almost finished !!



## jackiedots (Feb 9, 2010)

My son & I have been working on a tort table on and off for a couple of weeks. We bought two bookcases from Ikea and adapted them somewhat. THEY are now ONE - One tort table in fact. 
We have had great fun. It has been an absolute labour of love and is now nearing completion. We hope to have it finished and Esme and Herman, our two Hermannis, in their new home by the weekend.
The balustrade in the picture is not cut to size or attached yet as I do not know if I need it ( or want it) all of the way round. The upper tier has balustrade attached, and the highest part at the back.
I have plants to go in and hides and decorations too, so mainly finishing touches. I also need to decide where to put the uv and heat lamps. 

Work in progress.....






Getting there.....





In situ but not finished yet. Ballustrades not cut to size or attached. Substrate in though. 4" at shallowest. 6 " in places.






This is what the hard work has all been for...... Esmeralda ( Esme for short) & Herman






Any suggestions or comments will be most appreciated.

Kind regards and thanks

Jackie


----------



## chadk (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome! Nice work!


----------



## Candy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's just beautiful and how awesome to have it be two stories. I always wanted Dale's like that now I'm going to have to show him these pictures.


----------



## terryo (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, your work certainly paid off. That's one great tort table. I'd love to see a picture of the whole inside.


----------



## nearpass (Feb 9, 2010)

Very impressive! I really admire your hard work and creativity!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the railing, its a nice, homey touch


----------



## terracolson (Feb 9, 2010)

so cute!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2010)

How fun that you and your son worked on it together. You've done a great job and it looks very professional. I really like the "traction" on the ramp going upstairs. A suggestion for the lights...make some sort of archway going over the top from one side to the other to hang the lights and heat on. Be sure to send us 'completed' pictures!


----------



## jblayza (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome enclosure, very nice. I could definitely put somthin like that in my living room!


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 9, 2010)

terryo said:


> I'd love to see a picture of the whole inside.



Me too! Please post more pictures!
I'd love to make my Russian's table 2-stories when he is full grown.


----------



## Tom (Feb 9, 2010)

Love the two storie aspect. Very cool!


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 9, 2010)

I would love to have that for Herman! Super nice.


----------



## sammi (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful! You did an awesome job!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm drooling here..I can't wait to finish mine. I really love the ramp. Great job!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 10, 2010)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> I like the railing, its a nice, homey touch



Pay attention Jordan, you are going to make an upper tier and that railing for Queenie's tort table...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 10, 2010)

What an eye-catching enclosure! 

Any houseguests will be instantly drawn to examine the pet "contents" of this elegant pen, offering you ample oppotunity to show off your charming chelonian friends. 

And that photo of Esme and Herman could be printed, framed and hung just over their "home sweet home".


----------



## jackiedots (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone for your lovely comments and replies. I will definately post pictures of the finished tort table. I am still working on a few things. Tonight it has been the lamp positions. Today I started 10 days holiday from work so tomorrow I really hope to put Esme & Herman into their new home. Guess what I will be doing for the next week or so !! lol.
Once again, thank you so much. I am pleased with it and it is nice to know that other people like it too.

Kind regards

Jackie


----------



## jackiedots (Feb 11, 2010)

terryo said:


> Well, your work certainly paid off. That's one great tort table. I'd love to see a picture of the whole inside.



Pics on the way......I am hoping to move Esme & Herman into their new residence in about 10 hours. I shall post some more pictures then. Thanks for your great comments.

Jackie


----------



## K412 (Feb 12, 2010)

A thread that I will follow for sure! That is so adorable and sucha great home for your babies! They are very lucky indeed!!
GREAT WORK! And it's always fun when it's something you get to do with your kids.


----------



## jackiedots (Feb 13, 2010)

K412 said:


> A thread that I will follow for sure! That is so adorable and sucha great home for your babies! They are very lucky indeed!!
> GREAT WORK! And it's always fun when it's something you get to do with your kids.



Thankyou, yes it was great to do a project where we were both totally involved. I am going to try to post some more photos now. I shall open a new thread called "Esme & Herman finally moved in". I hope its ok to open a new thread, I am a bit of a newby really.

Kind regards
Jackie


----------



## muddled (Feb 13, 2010)

That is way too awesome. If you put a majestic looking flag and an arch I would be convinced that's a tortoise castle!


----------



## jackiedots (Feb 13, 2010)

jackiedots said:


> K412 said:
> 
> 
> > A thread that I will follow for sure! That is so adorable and sucha great home for your babies! They are very lucky indeed!!
> ...



Sorry, I think I just need to post new pictures here, not open another thread so here goes.







Up the apples and pears !!





Exploring - I wonder whats through here........





Mmmmm....lettuce or pansies for lunch?











I love this photo...... it speaks volumes !!





Kind regards
Jackie


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 14, 2010)

Jackie:

You and your son have done a great job with the habitat! I like that you put substrate up the "escalator." Everything just looks so nice. The lights are safely mounted and it doesn't detract at all from the beauty of the habitat.

My only concern is the temperature factor. I guess you'll have to keep your house pretty warm to be sure the whole habitat is warm enough, huh? The tortoises look so happy!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, those are luxury accommodations, make no mistake! 

The built-in obstacle course is so creative and will provide them with regular exercise! 

That last photo is truly special; the full stretch position is a perfect 10!


----------



## terryo (Feb 14, 2010)

Your enclosure is absolutely perfect. I love it. The last picture is a winner...save it for the contest. Pansies???


----------



## jblayza (Feb 14, 2010)

when they move out, can i move in? lol Beautiful job you and your son did!


----------



## jackiedots (Feb 14, 2010)

terryo said:
 

> Your enclosure is absolutely perfect. I love it. The last picture is a winner...save it for the contest. Pansies???



Yes, pansies. Terry you are the second to ask if they are pansies. Pansies are a well known flower to feed to tortoises over here in the UK. Is that not the case elsewhere ? 

Contest........What contest ????

Thanks for the comments on the table. After a slow start on day one, ( I think they were a bit miffed with being moved !!) they seem to love it now. Esme in particular has been round and round the table, across and back, up and down the stairs several times, in everything and over everything. She/he has had a very active latter part of the day. They ddn't get up until* 5.00 pm *today. My son and I had our chairs beside the table for about 8 hours virtually non stop, willing them to wake up !!! 

Jackie
xx


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 14, 2010)

Pansies are common here too. Just make sure they are organic (chemical free). Looks great!


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 14, 2010)

That is amazing!!! Gives me some great ideas of how I can spice up Nelson's enclosure  I love how natural it looks with all the plants and rocks and things! Gorgeous!


----------



## jackiedots (Feb 15, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> Pansies are common here too. Just make sure they are organic (chemical free). Looks great!



Hi Kate
I bought them about 3 weeks ago, cut off all of the existing flowers, weathered them outside and changed the soil. I was told this would be ok. I now have a lot of pansie seeds planted plus lots of containers of other seeds that I bought especially for tortoises. I have spent the last 30 years of my life pulling up dandelions from my garden.........now I am growing them especially !!!! lol

Jackie


----------



## e_salter (Feb 19, 2010)

your enclosure is fantastic fancy making me one lol, im just in the process of mking mine as im getting a redfoot, this will be my 1st tortoise so fingers crossed all will go okay with him x BRILL job you and your son have done you should be very proud,


----------



## jackiedots (Feb 20, 2010)

e_salter said:


> your enclosure is fantastic fancy making me one lol, im just in the process of mking mine as im getting a redfoot, this will be my 1st tortoise so fingers crossed all will go okay with him x BRILL job you and your son have done you should be very proud,



Thanks, yes must admit we are really pleased with it. We've only had our torts for 7 weeks and life has changed somewhat !! I have had this last week off work and done absolutely nothing if it wasn't tortoise related......... they are such wonderful time wasters. Good luck with your table and I bet you cant wait to get your redfoot. As its your first tort, the chances are you haven't been visiting the forums for long. Me neither, but everyone is so friendly and helpful, a great place to visit and I have learnt a huge amount from all the things I have read and the advise I have been given.
Would love to see some pics when your Redfoot arrives in his new home


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2010)

"Up the apples and pears..." Stairs!!! I get it!

Next time you're in a home improvement store buy an aluminum bell-shaped clamp light fixture with a ceramic base. The large bell shaped light cover concentrates the light's heat and light more down towards the floor of the habitat. I realize that your spot light is painted silver on the back, but the fixture will be better for keeping the heat where you want it to go. You can take off the clamp, I always do, and hang the fixture like you have your light hanging. And the ceramic base is better because most of the lights and CHE's you buy for tortoise habitats get pretty hot. The plastic ones, or Bakelite ones can't take that much heat.


----------



## jackiedots (Feb 20, 2010)

emysemys said:


> "Up the apples and pears..." Stairs!!! I get it!
> 
> Next time you're in a home improvement store buy an aluminum bell-shaped clamp light fixture with a ceramic base. The large bell shaped light cover concentrates the light's heat and light more down towards the floor of the habitat. I realize that your spot light is painted silver on the back, but the fixture will be better for keeping the heat where you want it to go. You can take off the clamp, I always do, and hang the fixture like you have your light hanging. And the ceramic base is better because most of the lights and CHE's you buy for tortoise habitats get pretty hot. The plastic ones, or Bakelite ones can't take that much heat.



*Ouch* !!!! I read your post and just like a child who has been told not to touch wet paint I went over and clasped my hand around my plastic ( or bakelite) bulb holder...........................you are right ...........they get VERY hot. lol. Ok, so now I know tomorrows mission.........off to find a lamp with a ceramic base. Thanks for your advice Yvonne, just off up the apples and pears to bed now. lol ( well, I would be but I live in an apartment!! ) 

kind regards
Jackie


----------



## Candy (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh I love the little tortoise on the stairs. I wish Ruby and Dale had that. What a great setup that you have made for them. It's just beautiful and I also really like the little torty butt picture in the hide. Priceless.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 20, 2010)

jackiedots said:


> Hi Kate
> I bought them about 3 weeks ago, cut off all of the existing flowers, weathered them outside and changed the soil. I was told this would be ok. I now have a lot of pansie seeds planted plus lots of containers of other seeds that I bought especially for tortoises. I have spent the last 30 years of my life pulling up dandelions from my garden.........now I am growing them especially !!!! lol
> 
> Jackie



Who said that would be ok? In my opinion, not so much. The chemicals they use are systemic so even with cutting off everything and using new soil, it is in the whole plant. I would have let it sit for 3-6 months. If they have already eaten a bunch, not much you can do about it, and I am sure there are bigger worries in life, but thought I would chime in with my opinion. That is great you have a garden for them! I'm not so lucky yet. Best wishes.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 20, 2010)

So are you local and can build me one?


----------



## jackiedots (Feb 23, 2010)

terracolson said:


> So are you local and can build me one?



I'll build it for free if you pay my travel!!!! I'm in the UK. LOL. 

Jackie
xx


----------

